# Lug nuts won't turn!



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

I'm trying to get the wheels of my 67. I ordered new tires and thought it may be best to just take the wheels and rims in to get them mounted. The GTO drives, but not real well. I'm replacing the tires because they had some serious dry rot.

I got three of the four wheels off with minimal problems. Number 4 is a nightmare! Passenger side front. I've soaked the nuts with penetrating oil for a couple of days. I've tried an impact wrench (slightly underpowered due to small compressor), and the old four sided lug wrench. I even got a breaker bar with a 3 foot iron extension, but I can't get a good angle with the wheel well.

I can't get a single one of the buggers to turn!

I'm to the point I'm worried I will strip the nuts.

I haven't tried heat yet... A bit worried it'll royally screw something up.


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

DO NOT USE HEAT....

I am not a fan of those four sided lug wrench. Try using a regular crow bar style lug wrench. There should be one in your trunk under the spare. They are long and should give you the leverage you need. If you still can't get it, put a steel pipe over it for more leverage.

Give me a place to stand and I shall move the earth with a lever. Archimedes


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

Hmmm. Well, no crow bar style lug wrench in the trunk, but I did try the "breaker bar" style wrench with the swivel head and a 3 foot piece of pipe on the end of that. I was able to bounce on it with my full weight (230) and none of them budge.

Any reason why it would be all of the lug nuts on just the one wheel?


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

sounds stupid but u can try tighting them a hair it does work somtimes to get them broke loose


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

The swivel head of your torque wrench eats about 20% of your foot lbs. and is not a direct link to the lug nut. The one piece crow bar style wrench is angled perfectly and is a direct link to the nut. You can buy one at the junk yard for only a few bucks.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

turn the steering wheel to get away from the fender.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

:agree

Get a longer bar, if you break the stud or strip the threads, buy new studs.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Can you get to the wheel bearing and just take the whole assembly off, then take the wheel/drum to a shop and have them give it a shot? With a stock steel rim you should have access to the wheel bearing. I could get it off, but it may not be pretty or usable when I'm done, lol..


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

heat. take a torch and heat the nut. then a socket breaker bar with a 6 point socket. shouldnt take much. its better than stripping the nut. if you strip the hex on the nut you are screwed. then you will have to cut it off and will surely damage the rim.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

as jetstang said, take off spindle nut and remove hub and drum \ rotor as a unit. Shop can then use their impact to remove nuts. if some studs break, they can be replaced.


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

I BUSTED THOSE NUTS GOOD!!! Last tire is off. I did little jig in my garage last night when that last nut finally came off.

Seriously though thanks for all the help!!! The combo that worked in the end was a lot of PB Blaster and a breaker bar with a 3 foot extension pipe on it. One stud may have been cross threaded, felt funny coming off. We'll see!


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

*Tires are off, now what?*

Finally got the wheel off thanks to all the helpful posts (and PB Blaster!). 

Now, while I'm getting the new tires mounted, anyone have any additional items I should be looking at while the tires are off?

My list so far is:

1. Take some pictures for future reference.
2. Go over everything with a wire brush, try to clean it up in there.
3. More pictures.
4. Rust prevention spray, maybe WD40?
5. Check calipers, make sure they seem to be working (Disks in front, drums in back)
6. Check fluid lines.
7. More pictures.
8. Tires back on.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

You have a good start on your to do llst.
Check the rotors, are they glazed-really shiny, and are they even or hilly? Get the rotors cut and new front pads maybe. You could inspect the wheel bearings and regrease them if they are dry. Then use anti seize on the lugs so they don't get stuck again.
Then pull off the rear drums and take a look at the rear brakes.


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

Make sure to coat all your lugs with anti-seize compound. You'll get a more accurate torque and you won't need a breaker bar to break them loose next time.


----------

